# Votre première expérience du monde Apple ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2013)

En 1986, je rejoins XXXX, une société de services très innovante. Le recrutement est à BAC +5 minimum. Le boss, Pierre Thellier (X Génie Maritime) est un patron charismatique, que tout le monde respecte, craint, (car il ne faut pas lui raconter d&#8217;histoires&#8230, et adore, aussi, car les salaires sont très généreux (c'est l'âge d'or des sociétés de service &#8230.

Un Mac (parmi les premiers modèles disponibles, sans disque dur ..), muni d'une imprimante laser, est acheté et laissé en libre service. Je m'en sers pour faire du traitement de texte, et me passer des secrétaires (elles sont sympa, mais c'est tellement plus fun & rapide de faire tout soi même &#8230. Malgré des plantages fréquents (mais qui sont le lot de tout ce qui existe alors sur le marché), je suis séduit par Apple, mais (même avec mon salaire généreux), l'engin doit représenter plus d'un mois de mon salaire (plusieurs mois, même, avec l&#8217;imprimante laser), donc je résiste provisoirement à la tentation ...

Le libre service était destiné à familiariser le personnel avec ce bel objet, qui effrayait quand même pas mal de gens, au départ, par sa nouveauté radicale, à des années lumières de tout ce qui pouvait alors exister .... Le soir, je remarque que certains grands chefs viennent subrepticement s'initier en cachette ...

Finalement, mon premier Mac personnel fut le modèle LC (la "pizza box"). Je fus cependant infidèle à Apple par la suite durant de longues années, qui correspondent à la période noire de Apple (sans Steve Jobs). Aujourd'hui, je suis totalement équipé Apple à la maison (quatre Macs, trois iPhones, un iPad, deux Apple TV, une TimeCapsule dernière génération (802.11ac) (je ne compte plus les iPods ...). (et ce n'est pas fini, je craquerai vraisemblablement sur le dernier iPad, et offrirai à ma fille un MacBook Air pour ses études).

Contraint pendant toute ma carrière professionnelle (en dehors de ce bref épisode) à utiliser les produits pourris de MicroMou, "j'ai la rage" contre cette société, comme disent mes gosses. Et que l'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est un jugement partial et ne reposant sur rien : il est basé sur au moins vingt cinq ans d'utilisation de ces produits ... je sais de quoi je parle ...

Je peste contre mes gosses, incapables d'acheter du contenu (même sur ma carte bleue ...) , incapables de ranger leur bureau (bourré de .avi ...), mais , alors qu'ils téléchargent tout et n'importe quoi, jamais l'un d'entre eux est venu m'appeler à la rescousse en me disant qu'ils avaient un pb avec un Mac (ce qui n'était pas le cas quand il y avait des PC à la maison)...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (8 Septembre 2013)

En 1986, j'ai rejoins une société X près de Pigalle (avec des services très innovants), j'ai 4 chiens, 3 lapins (crétins), un psittacus que j'ai appelé Kant et avec ma carte noire j'achète du contenu en ligne (surtout du café) et je passe mes vacances à Lesbos...


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2013)

En 1986 je ne me souviens pas, mais en 2013 je sais que parler d'expérience du monde appeul à le bar de la terrasse nuit gravement à la santé.

:!: :!:


----------



## Penetrator (10 Septembre 2013)

ma premiere experience avec Apple , elle s'appelait granny


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Moi ma première expérience avec une Apple à mal finit


----------



## Madalvée (10 Septembre 2013)

J'ai vu un mac sur le bureau lors d'un stage de vidéo en 90, il ne servait pas encore à ça. Puis en 1995 on a remplacé les PC word 5.5 de ma Fac par des Mac avec le délicieux Clarisworks, j'ai eu 18 à mon examen.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2013)

Je bossais au service informatique du Parc Astérix en 1989 et le service marketing disposait d'un mac classic couleur... en 91, j'ai eu mon classic (que je possède encore) sous système 7.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je bossais au service informatique du Parc Astérix en 1989 et le service marketing disposait d'un mac classic couleur... en 91, j'ai eu mon classic (que je possède encore) sous système 7.



Tu as encore de la potion magique ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je bossais au service informatique du Parc Astérix en 1989 et le service marketing disposait d'un mac classic couleur... en 91, j'ai eu mon classic (que je possède encore) sous système 7.



Là je comprend mieux le pourquoi de : Panoramix


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2013)

Ma premiere experience?
Ca a duré 3 minutes et y'a eu du sang sur les draps.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ma premiere experience?
> Ca a duré 3 minutes et y'a eu du sang sur les draps.



ah ? 

t'as les mains calleuses ?


----------



## Penetrator (16 Septembre 2013)

puis je parler de mon exp avec Pear ou Peach ?


----------



## Xidi73 (17 Septembre 2013)

Moi, perso, j'ai commencé avec un PowerBook 540c, un vrai bon-heur, je l'utilisais pour faire des bases de données et des schémas médicaux. Puis j'ai vu un desktop : le Performa 630. Avec ce duo, j'ai tenu jusqu'à 2001 puis j'ai acheté un G4 Digital Audio 733. En 2006 Le MacBook Pro 15", et mon dernier achat, l'iMac 27" de 2010.
Bon, ça en fait des Macs, mais bon voilà. 
Vous et la NSA, vous savez tout sur moi maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2013)

Je me souviens aussi qu'à l'époque de mon premier Mac (la boîte à pizza), on pouvait télécharger des polices (qui paraissaient alors vraiment) exotiques, ou même des éléments permettant de changer l'apparence de l'interface utilisateur du Mac (fenêtre avec "cadre en bois".. ou ressemblant à l'interface utilisateur Motif (celle alors produite par l'OSF pour les stations de travail Unix, avec des effets de relief grisés).

Tim a laissé entendre que Apple pourrait à nouveau entrouvrir la porte en ce sens. Si c'est le cas, les Fandroïds pourraient peut être retrouver leur interface sur un iPhone, et arrêter de nous les broyer menu ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Touche ta moule !


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est fait !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

je peux aussi ? :love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

Je te préviens, "ma moule" ne filtre pas pas, elle flatule !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te préviens, "ma moule" ne filtre pas pas, elle flatule !



j'assume :bebe:


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est du floud répétitif, la, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est du floud répétitif, la, non ? :rateau:



j'assume :bebe:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est ergu qui va être vert !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

équipé comme il l'est , il aurait du le "sentir" venir

pouf pouf pouf


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

On avait dit pas le physique !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

j'assume :bebe:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ergu qui va être vert !



C'est sûr. Lui, au premier flood à caractère répétitif, il s'est fait jeter. Moi, j'en suis au 2e et toujours rien (mais je ne désespère pas ).


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

faut le mot magique (la hooooooooorde, avec des morceaux de gravier dans le voix ! brrrrrrr)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> faut le mot magique (la hooooooooorde, avec des morceaux de gravier dans le voix ! brrrrrrr)



Ah, OKAAAAY !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah, OKAAAAY !



duckouille la fripouille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> duckouille la fripouille



Pour vous servir.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour vous servir.



ça tombe bien, j'ai une de ces dalles 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------

Bon, ptit louis, t'as vu ce qui t'attend ? 

t'es prêt ? 

tu te sens à la hauteur ? 

t'as chauffé tes _cojones_ ? 

bon 




on t'attend :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Une compote de pomme, d'après ma mère : je ne me souviens plus j'avais 6 mois. 

Je suis tombé dans les pommes une fois aussi, bad trip avec une mauvaise drogue. 


_C'est bon là où je suis hors-sujet? _


----------

